# Bella terra cosmetics??



## ERIKACHALON (Jul 27, 2010)

I went makeup shopping today at a wholesale event for high end products (any of you in Houston-leave a message and I can hook you up with the place to go to for discount high-end cosmetics).They had some BellaTerra Mineral powders. The makeup artist was saying how they are great for people with sensitive eyes or skin. She showed me how well they work with water since they have limited junk igredients in them. It was AMAZING and the colors were so pigmented and shimmery. They also can be for blush, eyeliner, and nail polish when paired with the right medium. The only thing is they didn't last long without a primer. I bought about 10 jars and was wondering if any of you out there know about the line?

Thanks for the info!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Lysette (Jul 27, 2010)

The thing you describe is pretty much common in mineral makeup and I think I've seen that brand mentioned here somewhere. Since you seem to be enthralled by the multi-use powders, I'd suggest you to glance at TKB Trading, The Conservatorie or Coastal Scents webstores too. You'll be shocked how affordable those things really are


----------



## alynnhernandez (Mar 20, 2011)

by chance do you know anyone (indiviual) who sells Bella Terra make up?  Thanks


----------



## BellaTerra (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi this is a response from Bella Terra.  We're glad you like our products!  Please check out our website at *edited by mod* (And, while you're there, don't forget to "like" us on Facebook for special offers and promotions)  Otherwise, we have independent distributors all over the country - where are you located?


----------



## Gerardo Perez (Aug 8, 2011)

I know someone!!  My name is Gerardo Perez, I live in Houston, TX  and I am an Authorized Independent Agent for Bella Terra....   If you need assistance on the use of the cosmetics, or if you need to purchase items, please email me at *edited by mod.*  Great prices guaranteed!!!


----------



## Gerardo Perez (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure!! I am a Bella Terra Independent Distributor in Houston, how may I help you?


----------



## Melanie9905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Where can I get Bella Terra in the Houston/Sugarland area - Texas?

I have a friend that got it in the Galleria but I was hoping that I could find it closer to Sugar Land.

Melanie


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 22, 2011)

All,

This is a heavily moderated website.  Please respect MakeupTalk's Rules and Regulations and avoid posting links/emails/facebook accounts etc.

We appreciate all the open communication about the company, its products and their services... but direct links to independent distributors, company Facebook Accounts, etc., is prohibited.

Thank you.


----------



## PSF61 (Nov 4, 2011)

I purchased Bella Terra foundation, moisturizer and a lip color at the kiosk in the Galleria and am quite happy with the product. However the sales person was less than trust worthy. She acted as though she was giving me one product free or at a deeply discounted price because I got another one at the regular price. I will probably continue to use the product particularly the foundation but I will not support that kiosk (#121 in the Galleria) again. Such tactics do a great disservice to a good product.


----------



## emilia (Dec 7, 2011)

i would like to know wher are you located, im interested on buying the product.


----------



## Carien (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi there

I would like to know where i can find bella terra make in cape town south africa. ill be going there this coming week and would like to buy there before i come back to the northen cape which is very far from cape town. i know there are branches in johannesburg.

hope to hear from you soon.

thank you.

carien


----------



## tissy (May 1, 2012)

I dont know about that brand. I dont think its here in Australia. I hope its not like those Bella Pierre people though.

I have been reading this site for years (but only started posting last month). Something i've really noticed is that new people come on here and talk about Mica Bella and Bella Pierre, say how great it is and never return.

If this is legit, thats great. When you find a great brand you love, stick with it.


----------



## Amanda Michelle (May 18, 2012)

next time if you gonna buy some products the minimum prices are

foundation 39.99
blush 34.99
bronze 29.99
eye shadows 9.99
foundation and bronze brush 19.99
eye shawdos and eyeliner brush 12.99
eye serum 79.99
exfoliation gel 35.00
9 stack shimmers 45.00

trust me, or if you want next time go to the computer kiosk and looks in the middle of the screen, you gonna see a bunch of numbers over the products the final four numbers are the lowest prices!!!


----------



## Jennifer Nall (May 23, 2012)

i am also in houston and have some experience with bellaterra. there are MUCH better options out there!


----------



## Jennifer Nall (May 23, 2012)

i am also in houston and have some experience with bellaterra. there are MUCH better options out there!


----------



## mrsandi (Jun 6, 2012)

Personally i don't trust anything that needs independent sales people (just a personal opinion) - but can't you buy Bella Terra on their actual website??


----------



## h153661 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi, I am in the Woodlands area, outside of Houston, and just ran out of my Bare Minerals. I tried my friends Bella Terra makeup and fell is love, but it is so expensive at the mall. Is it cheaper buying it through a person? If so, can I get some prices.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't get why people are willing to pay so much for basically mica when there are so many independent companies out there that make similar shades for so much less.


----------



## Jennifer Nall (Jul 9, 2012)

Buy direct from China. It's really basic crap that they hike up the prices on and call it "mineral" and "good for your skin."

Or buy something pressed and less messy. Easier to travel, longer staying power.


----------



## Nathalia10 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Do you know where can I get Bella Terra in the San Diego area ? thanks


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 14, 2012)

Haven't heard of them but I am loyal to Fyrinnae who has amazing mineral products, especially shadows. You can google them and find their site.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 14, 2012)

I love Fyrinnae shadows along with Glamour Doll Eyes.


----------



## emmmacklin (Nov 4, 2012)

I sell Bella Terra cosmetics. It is a great product, not only do I sell it, but I buy it as well. I love this make up!


----------



## Carien (Nov 6, 2012)

Is there in Bella Terra agents in South Africa???

Thankz!!!


----------



## star123 (Nov 7, 2012)

Few days ago I bought shimmers form Bella Terra and I absolutly fall in love with them. They last all day without fading. My eyes are sensitive and this didnt bother me at all. Really worth its price. I am already planning to buy their other products. I heard that their mineral make up is fabulous. I have to try it and then let you know.


----------



## Aisha (Nov 8, 2012)

i like Bella Terra's Mineral Foundation.This foundation provides sheer, micro-fine finish that allows skin to shine.


----------



## superwoman786 (Nov 19, 2012)

where do you recommend in houston?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

Check Bella Terra's site for locations in Houston.


----------



## Christina82709 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just tried this product and I really liked it. I am thinking about selling this to. Bit I like to hear more reviews on it. Please pm me if any has any info on it


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Feb 3, 2013)

Every three months or so for the past year, Bella Terra's PR contacts me somewhere and asks me to pick out a bunch of products for them to send to me and use in tutorials, and then they stop talking to me. Just got another one of those messages today, and I was Googling (..is that a word? Can google be a verb?) to see if they do that to anyone else I'm familiar with. I think it's kind of funny.  I obviously can't accept any products from them because of my Glamour Doll sponsorship (which started last month, yay!) but I'm gonna play along like I do every time and see how long it takes them to forget about me again and when they'll start haunting me again.


----------



## BaliBeautyLVer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Carien,

I'm also from South Africa (granted I live in Joburg), but I think the best way to purchase Bella Terra Cosmetics is online for us SA Folk, just because it's more convenient, and we don't have to worry about coming from the right part of town.


----------



## Andrea Acosta (Jun 7, 2013)

Bella Terra is definitely not owned by Bella Pierre or any other mineral make up line. ad it is actually the only one that truly only uses mineral.... lert me kno if you have any questions..


----------



## Andrea Acosta (Jun 7, 2013)

where is this wholesale event ??? sounds great!!


----------



## bombchelle90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've done a lot of research on here and it seems like bella terra is a shady company, they have a lot of complaints on the way they do business. 

I suggest checking out Terra Firma cosmetics, they're owned and operated by a small group of women and the prices are much better, natural company.... great options.


----------



## Andrea Acosta (Oct 14, 2013)

hmm can ask when the last time this happened? Just asking Because i work with all of our Blog and Vloggers and i have a list of everyone i contact. Did you all see that Bella Terra was in Ipsy"s Glam bag for October????!!!!!! Pretty awesome!!! I dont think we Ipsy would choose some random crappy company to be in one of there Features Glam bags. Our product is great, but we do wholesale so that is when the confusion comes in. All of our wholesalers sell in the little Kiosks at all the malls. If you need any info or would like to order product (discounts) just give the corporate office in Houston, Tx a call. they would be more than happy to make you happy!!!  Thanks everyone!!!! Enjoy Bella Terra!!!!


----------



## bombchelle90 (Oct 14, 2013)

I haven't tried the product yet personally, i'm receiving a shimmer in this month's glam bag and i will try it. i'm sure it's a good product i just think the company needs to improve itself and how it markets, there's videos on youtube about the unfair service provided at several of the kiosks, and i've even read the actual value of the foundation is 40 and not 60 like what it says on the website, they have been either overcharging or in some cases waiting to charge the bare minimum when a customer tries to leave and not buy anything. to me this is questionable practices, affiliated or not it is still the companies responsibility to control how their products get marketed. also if they are using independent distributors wouldn't that mean they charge above the actual value of the product in order for the representative to make a profit?  idk i'm just not seeing it right now.... there are other companies that are much more trustworthy and aren't crazy expensive either with awesome reputations and equally good product.


----------



## KarissaSparkles (Jan 16, 2014)

I had a similar experience at a mall near me. The woman stopped me and tried selling me an eyeshadow for $15 saying it was a good deal, then said I could have her discount to get the shadow at $9.99. I saw on the screen it was only $9.99 anyway. I purchased one eyeshadow and within an hour of wearing it, with a primer underneath, it faded off. Disappointed to say the least and won't be buying anything else from Bella Terra.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2014)

It's possible that Bella Terra gets their cosmetics from Smile World, Inc which is the parent company of Cailyn Cosmetics. It's known that some (if not all) MicaBeauty products are identical (right down to the name) to Cailyn's. 

I do know that Bella Terra and Bellapierre share identically name products which means they both are probably getting their products from the same private label manufacturer which may or may not be Smile World. Remember these companies distribute the products but do not make their own products.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andrea Acosta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm can ask when the last time this happened? Just asking Because i work with all of our Blog and Vloggers and i have a list of everyone i contact. Did you all see that Bella Terra was in Ipsy"s Glam bag for October????!!!!!! Pretty awesome!!! I dont think we Ipsy would choose some random crappy company to be in one of there Features Glam bags. Our product is great, but we do wholesale so that is when the confusion comes in. All of our wholesalers sell in the little Kiosks at all the malls. If you need any info or would like to order product (discounts) just give the corporate office in Houston, Tx a call. they would be more than happy to make you happy!!!  Thanks everyone!!!! Enjoy Bella Terra!!!!

Actually, Ipsy has worked with some crappy companies who have sold cosmetics as eye safe when the products were not (*coughTwoCosmeticscough*). Besides, everyone knows that mineral companies do not make their own products and are distributors who buy their products from a private label manufacturer such as from Smile World, Inc and have SWI place the company logo (in your case Bella Terra's name) on the packaging. SWI also says it's a five to eight times markup so if a shadow is selling for $14.99 on the Bella Terra site then it's possible they only paid about under $3 if not under $2 for it to begin with.


----------

